# Hunting pictures thread



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

I would like to start a hunting picture thread, it is fun to see all the different dogs and birds from the different regions of the country. I am starting with my buddy 1.5 yo Max after a duck hunt in western Montana. Notice his pink nose, we hunted pheasants and he wore his nose pigment down in the weeds and cattails. Please add a pic, hope everybody has a fun and safe hunting season.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

My pup's first hung back in September during early teal season.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

My dog Decker with nice Alberta green head.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Do pics have to be of dogs? Lol


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

My American Water Spaniel, Gumbo.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

CASH








DANNO








ANNIE


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Dec 1, 2014)

Tim...some excellent shots and some jewelry to boot...thanks for sharing guys!!! Our season doesn't start till Nov. 5th and these pics help pass the time!!


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Peter Balzer said:


> Do pics have to be of dogs? Lol


No did you get an elk, or another big game animal, post away.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the ones with the war paint on the dogs. Great pics.


----------



## pghduckhunter (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Shot on 10/22/16 Oklahoma Muzzleloader season ~75 yards, haven't really scored him yet but estimate 160". My taxidermist jawboned him and got several biologist to opine on his age. All agreed he was 3 1/2 years old!! Weighed approximate 225 lbs.


----------



## Sleepytrout (Jul 30, 2016)

Nice buck!!!


----------



## Hitch (Aug 23, 2015)

Morning hunt September 15th St Walberg Canada


----------



## element (Aug 7, 2011)

Miss this girl like crazy... lost her to cancer in the spring but so many great memories.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

A few from this season.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Payce (Jun 25, 2015)

First retrieve for our young Chessie, Sky. Looks to be a fun 2016 season.


----------



## yemison (Jul 7, 2015)

Great photos so far, thought I'd contribute a few.









My pup's first hunt last year at 9 months, his only hunt that year. Passed his first JH the next weekend. 









His second hunt, one year after his first over Canadian Thanksgiving weekend. Ran two nice "easy" blinds, marked the goose well and then a solid 125 yard blind to pick up the banded mallard hen. Absolutely blew my hunting partner (in photo) away with that one. 









Our first solo hunt out of the canoe together on Friday morning. Should have had a couple more but he's a better retriever than I am shooter, was already some ice on the river so we kept the hunt short.


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

Aye Mates,

Great thread with some beautiful dogs and equally grand photography!









"RETRO-RETRIEVER" - I shot this portrait in black and white, a good decision made with a nice vintage look about it.









"MULTI-TASKING" - Me lad TRAD holds a recently retrieved bird whilst keeping his eyes focused on birds passing closely overhead in hopes that he will soon be sent to retrieve again. 

Wishing ye all a productive and safe season afield.

Slainte,
Irishwhistler & TRAD


----------



## tonyholland00 (Dec 13, 2015)

Here are a few from this last weekend in Iowa. She did great for her first time chasing wild birds 8.5 months old, and heavy cover. Even a bonus goose hunt.


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Great pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Left is Autumn a 2 year old Golden Ret Middle Auri 3 year old YL and right is Rowdy a 1 1/2 year old Chessie


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Dec 1, 2014)

Not exactly hunting but here is a pic of a friends dog from a field trial a few weeks ago...


----------



## John Gush (Jun 19, 2015)

Axe's first hunt last Friday! Total of seven. It was a great day!


----------



## BC RETRIEVER (Nov 4, 2016)

Archer with his first retrieves. 2.5 yr old Border Collie.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Alright, Archer! And good on you for giving him a chance.


----------



## chrokeva (Oct 7, 2014)

My little cocker.


----------



## cajundogman (Oct 30, 2008)

Another great opening of youth weekend down in the bayous


----------



## Phil_MI (Nov 22, 2014)

This is my boy Ditto on our first trip to North Dakota. We had some really good hunts together there.


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

Had a chance to hunt Illinois opening day a few weeks back on a ducks and bow bucks 4 buddy trip. Sorry for lack of action shots, but the teal rockets were buzzing the blind often and it was hard to put down the SBE2. We tagged out on deer with 8 total. 3 guys shot nice bucks, but of course I was the on that did not. Got a couple of nice Midwest corn fed does in the freezer now though. 

Anyone know how to rotate pictures? I asked the Admin, but didn't get a clear answer. My dog pics, and decoy spread wants to load upside down.


----------



## Jmoods (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My girl Ellie (FC-Cash x Mad River's Supernova-MH) 2015-16 season. Fantastic little hunting dog!!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Tip, our "Big Mama" (FC/AFC/CAFC-Money Talks II x Archway's Blueberry Wine). Great day at the Shelton Ranch, Goldthwaite, TX.


----------



## Troy Fields (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is Pearl as we start the 2016 Maine sea duck season.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

element said:


> Miss this girl like crazy... lost her to cancer in the spring but so many great memories.
> View attachment 36130


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Todd Caswell said:


> A few from this season.


That's a nice one!


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Texas Rice Belt


----------



## Neal Young (Nov 18, 2014)

A successful Iowa hunt


----------



## chris84 (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## NC Looking Golden (Feb 28, 2016)

One of my best days with last dog years ago. I hope to do the same with new one !


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Yesterday morning


----------



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 26, 2014)

Few from a 2 man Ga woodie limit


----------



## vergy (Sep 8, 2006)

here's a few of my 3.


----------



## Smooth Boar (Aug 5, 2014)

Cooper. Opening week of 2016/17 Arkansas duck season.


----------



## waterdog711 (Jan 18, 2011)

Arkansas opener last weekend.


----------



## Spry (Dec 29, 2013)

You can run but you can't hide from this 9 month old.

Spry


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Last week....
View attachment 38833



Her 5th Birthday!


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

This morning was another "quick" goose hunt for Pounce and the timing was perfect. Regular scouting is critical. The setup of 30 decoys
was in place by 7:15 am and we were home by 8:30 am. The daily goose limit in Illinois is two. A speedy "in and out" decoy spread is used
to avoid educating "late arrivals".  

The last time we hunted this spot was the day before Thanksgiving. Being patient during a long season is often more productive.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

I just wrote a couple of you private e-mails about the beautiful photos in this segment on RTF. I write and/or edit field articles for the Golden Retriever News and am always looking for outstanding field photos, especially ones which could be used with hunting, hunting test, or field trial articles which need a photo to make them stand out. I keep a special file for this. They aren't always used immediately, but somewhere down the line, I often find a home for them. The scenic ones are great as they go with many different types of articles. Credit is always given to the photographer. Game bird photos are great as well --- live birds rather than dead!

John Robinson can verify all this for me! John's dogs have been featured at various times in a variety of situations.

Obviously, for this project, any dog photos used should be Goldens! I am an equal opportunity employer and have both Goldens and Labs, but this is a Golden magazine. Some of the Lab photos might be great on the LRC Facebook page or in their Newsletter and I am going to contact the one in charge of that --- although she might even read this as she is on RTF --- Marcia!

Thanks to any of you who might wish to send on some of your photos. They need to be high resolution, 300 dpi and as many pixels as possible! The higher the resolution, the better they print.

I can be contacted at [email protected] I have a file of photos sent to me from RTFers and have used many of them over the years.

Glenda Brown


----------



## Tyglick (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Rig Magician (Aug 2, 2016)

Here is my Duke. I am ready to get back home and get him on some more birds. He did great.


----------



## Vinny Dalena (May 17, 2011)

Her happy place.


----------



## somewhereinhouston (Sep 15, 2014)

Couple from the two furry boys and my two sons. This was my youngest pups first goose.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Today's hunt with a 2 man limit of geese


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Dead calm and fogged in tight:


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Darla's 12th year hunting! She is 13 now and can't get out of her blind very well. In the pic on the left, we had set up in a radish field. Delta Junction, Alaska means, geese, cranes, sharptails and spruce chickens!


































Views from my layout blind this year...
















Wheezy's first official hunt. 2 white fronts, no cranes, a few sharptails, spruce chickens, and one rabbit


----------



## Kaiser878 (Apr 17, 2015)

Living in Ohio I eat, sleep and breath deer... Our duck hunting doesnt seem to get good until december anyway...

Oct 9th
a deer I had extensive history with. he was 6 yo this year...

















My wife also had a great year. I was beside her when she shot her best buck to date on Nov 9th....










Here are some photos of my Boy Ace(Aces wild Marsh Buddy MH)... im pretty happy with his transition from formal hunt tests to informal hunting.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## jerry109999 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ready to go


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## mbrookins (Dec 21, 2004)

*Sasketchewan*






















My hunt was a bit warmer than Tim's


----------



## BoilerMan1812 (Feb 6, 2010)

1st Pic: Some public land mallards with both mutts (Banks & Lia)
2nd Pic: Miss Rosalie Of Moonestone (Lia) posing with my brother hunting quail.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Rick Hall said:


> Dead calm and fogged in tight:


That is great!


----------



## mrman (Feb 12, 2016)

My Dudes first public timber experience, more pictures to follow. I am SO proud of him, stayed steady even with landing birds on the water less than 25 yards in front of him!


----------



## bowjunkie (Mar 23, 2014)

Her 1st year hunt is half over.


----------



## tonyholland00 (Dec 13, 2015)

Last hunt of the Iowa Pheasant year. Has been a lot of fun watching the pup mature.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

What the well dressed lab is wearing this season.


----------



## CWalters (Jul 19, 2016)

barbless said:


> What the well dressed lab is wearing this season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 41649


 That's a STUD wigeon!


----------



## Mstormc (Feb 18, 2010)

*New Years Eve Hunt*

I donated a 12 bird pheasant hunt to the local Cancer Coalition. The gentleman that bought it likes to pull pranks so we had a little fun with releasing a chicken.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Gumbo, my American Water Spaniel.


----------



## Taylor.Jackson (Sep 26, 2014)

Couple from this past weekend


----------



## polmaise (Jan 6, 2009)

David McCracken said:


> Gumbo, my American Water Spaniel.


Nice David.
Gumbo ,The American Cocker Spaniel in Scotland


----------



## Bsnook12 (Apr 7, 2016)

A few from this season


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Tilly, after a goose retrieve, on a cold day in the teens.


----------



## novice870 (Dec 16, 2016)

My ole boy, Moose on a chilly morning here in Idaho.


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

Chances R


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

red devil said:


> View attachment 43146
> 
> 
> Chances R


Nice swampcollie!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

FTCH AFTCH Flatlands Baydog Of Allanport Late Season Erie Bluebills.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

*Windy day on the river.*


----------



## NCWaterfowl34 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Bubba's Buckshot Kibler
*New member here and excited.


----------



## chillout (Jan 24, 2017)

Wow! I will not be complaining about cold days around here.


----------



## chillout (Jan 24, 2017)

Hoping this guy can run with some of your's one day!


----------



## Payce (Jun 25, 2015)

Late season work after pheasant hunting was done....learning about duck hunting.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

My boy Stoney LOVES big geese! His favorite, likes to chase cripples, and pin down big birds on the run. 
1st picture is a Christmas Eve hunt with my best friend that I hadn't seen in 18 months, blessed with a nice duck hunt.
2nd picture was last weekend with a slow hunt
3rd picture was 18 gadwalls, been duck hunting for 10 years now and never filled a 3 man limit with a single species before (not pictured are 5 big geese shot the same morning).


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

my pup during his first hunting season with his first "real" mallard back in November.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Eyes to the sky. Rooster was out of the blind when we had a big group of ducks show up - there were several hundred ducks in the group spinning us at one time and I think he was wondering how he was going to pick them all up. He did a great job on holding his position until the shot was called and he was sent.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

Limits out of my modified Hybrid NL.


----------



## red devil (Jan 4, 2003)

^^^ Very nice cockleburr collie....back atcha


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

Last day goose hunt. Time to get back to training for hunt test season.


----------



## cyncyn (Jan 30, 2017)

What great shots! Good job team


----------



## Rhenee Fadling (May 23, 2008)

Pretty much summarizes our season: lots of quail, Pheasant, geese and a few early season Teal. We hunted North Dakota, western and north east Nebraska.

Dogs in photos: Zeke, Paige, Rose, Zeke, Rose and Cash at 5 mos.


----------



## Jmoods33 (Jan 31, 2017)

A nice Manitoba day the last week of Nov.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Solo hunt in Arkansas. Most of the time it was 3 or 4 guys in the blind but this time just me and the dog.


----------



## Jmoods33 (Jan 31, 2017)

1st time in the Arkansas timber. Whole different hunting than we are used to.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Sadie's first hunt on the last day of the 2016-17 season


----------



## M Hassman (May 31, 2013)

My best birthday ever! Hunting with my two boys and getting our limit!


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Rockin X Hillside's Winding Trail " Curly" after his first hunt. Keep your eyes on Keystone Wild Outdoors on the huntchannel.tv you just might see Curly.


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

Autumn and Rowdy. We were one shy of limit. But we got some great footage for Keystone Wild Outdoors.


----------



## jackh (Oct 14, 2010)

hillsidegoldens said:


> Rockin X Hillside's Winding Trail " Curly" after his first hunt. Keep your eyes on Keystone Wild Outdoors on the huntchannel.tv you just might see Curly.


Nice swampcollie!


----------



## Bonnette13 (Jun 26, 2014)

HR Bonnette's King Mickey searching the sky for more.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice photo of an old truck with some friends.


----------

